# Just bought a b14, trans issues



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

Just picked up my first b14. A 1996 200SX SE 5-speed. Needs the trans fixed, gears 3 and 4 don't work. I probably overpaid for a car that needs its transmission torn out, but you know how it goes when you find JUST the car you want. Got her for $840, had to drive 100 miles north to get it. 



















Overall seems like it'll be a good ride, just needs a major detail (inside and out), trans fixed, some exhaust work. Front bumper is slightly detached and scraped, but nothing major. Should be a really nice car once I fix the trans. Hopefully it's something simple, gears 1, 2 and 5 all work perfectly. When you put it into 3 or 4, it feels perfectly fine in the shifter, but the effect is like being in neutral. Hopefully something simple inside the trans.


----------



## BasicB14 (Oct 23, 2008)

it sounds like the gears are gone to me, is it a 1.6?

my tranny grinds 3rd every once in awhile


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well the good news is that since the cars are so reliable the demand for parts in the wrecker yards is low.
Search for a used transmission, find a yard with several in stock and bargain them down a bit.
I didn't even mean to do that when i needed a transmission for my Subaru, all I did was pause because I thought of finding lower mileage unit, and he came down saying he doesnt think he will ev sell the ones he had in stock !!!
Turned out well !!!
Put in a new clutch, new MT90 fluid and you are set.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

look here, from about $200 with under 100K miles....

Search Results


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Note Sentra is identical, This should give you a starting point.
Download the Factory service Manual, FSM, if link isn't working, sometimes they are down, PM me and I will send you one that works.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

So assuming you want to fix the transaxle yourself, this could be in order of severity
1) broken selector
2) a broken shift fork, 
3) damaged sliding hub, striped gears, 

just two Baulk rings and two gears is close to $300

322 Transmission Gear :: Power Train :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Sentra / 200SX Parts (B14U) 1995-1999 :: CourtesyParts.com


----------



## BasicB14 (Oct 23, 2008)

as for the price you paid i dont think its too bad, i paid 1500 for my sentra and its a base model and it had 126k on it. its kinda rusty though


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for the replies and tips. I did just search on car-part.com near me, looks like around ~$300 for a trans in my area. I actually went to the same u-pull-it yard where I pulled the trans for my last Sentra that needed a new 5-speed, they only had one b14 out there, it was a manual, but the trans was already gone. Either way, I think I'll get mine out, get it apart, and hope for the best. If I end up having to spend a few hundred on parts or a new trans, so be it. Still a decent price for the car in the end. 

I've been driving it as-is for the last week, no issues other than having to rev it out past 4000 in 2nd every time. It is annoying, and soon enough I'll get motivated to tear her apart, once the "new car" feel wears off. Right now I'm just so glad to get out of the family van, a 3-speed b14 is just fine with me. I also refuse to call this thing the "200sx", I think that name is stupid. It's a 2-door Sentra. I'll probably de-badge it and just leave the Nissan burger on it.


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

Couple new pics of the ride. Got her all detailed, bumper re-attached (was loose on the driver's side), painted the slats on the grille (HUGE improvement). Added a slide-out storage drawer under the radio from a 99 Maxima. So much more useful than the stock bin. Replaced all the interior speakers, they were the originals and all blown. Ran a power cable through the firewall for my sub amp, haven't hooked it up yet though. 

I guess the big item to still be done is "remove and repair/replace the transmission", but I haven't had the motivation for such a job just yet. I've been driving it ~250 miles per week with gears 1, 2 and 5. Works fine for my commute, mostly back country roads. 

She cleaned up pretty good for an $800 car. I think I'll tear out the trans next week.


----------



## Jr71vette (Dec 13, 2003)

When you try to engage 3rd or 4th, does the shifter move into those gears or does it get jammed and doesen't want to engage. it sounds like a cracked shift fork or the syncros could be jammed. i had that happen on mine. the trans is not that difficult to remove, and to take the case off is easy, easy for me, i am a tech, but to a beginner,it's not that bad, you can actually remove it with the trans in the car if you want. It may be easier to source a new trans and replace it though.


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

When moving the shifter into 3rd or 4th, it feels 100% normal. Let the clutch out, you may as well be in neutral. Never a sound, grind, anything. So strange. 

I used to have a 92 Sentra, pulled the trans on that when it took a sh!t. Went to the u-pull-it yard, pulled one out of a 95, put it into my 92. Also bought a cheap 92 and fixed it up to re-sell (needed a clutch). There's another pull and install. Sold it to a friend's kid. Month later, clutch isn't working. Pull the trans again, throwout bearing came off the clutch "fork." There's another remove and install. Think I got this one down. 

Father-in-law is a Nissan mechanic of ~20 years, hopefully he can just fix something simple inside my trans. I got REAL lucky with my u-pull-it trans, that thing cost me $90 and it worked positively PERFECT. Went back out to the yard, zero transmissions to pull. Pre-pulled are ~$350 or so. I'll get it apart and see what we find first. Worth a try. 

I did finally just this week go back to the Quest for commuting. The 1-2-5 shift in the Sentra was getting old. Plus the Quest still has my sound system installed  A reaaaally loud one. Gets some looks. Mostly from my wife.


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

So today I went back to driving the b14. Overall feel was better than the Quest, but the 1-2-5 was annoying, and it doesn't have the sound system. I really need to fix the trans and put the beats into my b14. Have one great car instead of 2 so-so cars. 

I do need to get some more power out of that GA16 though. Sadly, the Quest with her VG30DE feels like a speed machine compared to my Sentra. Some simple performance mods should take care of that. Being able to row all 5 gears will help too.


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

Tore into the trans removal this weekend. Should have finished it, but wife interruptions are unavoidable. One interesting discovery, the trans was full of odorless, pink fluid. Appears to be automatic trans fluid. Not sure what sort of effect that would have, but probably not a good one. Hopefully the rest of the trans isn't damaged due to this. Guess I'll get it apart and see. Father-in-law didn't think it was a huge deal.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well wrong fluid !!!
inspect the bearings carefully particularly in the Final drive.
did you find why the 3 -4 gears are US ?


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

No, sadly as my previous post said, the wife came home and my car wrenchin' was done for the day. Might get it out of the car tonight. Just a couple bolts left. Really is a pretty easy job, especially when you've done it like 5x.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

The grille looks great.


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey, thanks a lot. Definitely the greatest visual improvement I've made so far, aside from properly re-attaching the front bumper, and a full exterior detail. 

I wanted the 98 grille, and still might get it down the road, but I had paint and tape laying around. The painted 96 grille looks almost as good. 

Now if the wife could stop bombarding me with chores, I might be able to get my trans out and get this car back on the road!


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

haha thats what happens when you get married man  lol


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

Getting married last year made no difference, my garage time has had a ticking timer for the last 5 years since we moved in together! Crazy women want us to help clean the house, mind the kids, and "spend time with them." So demanding.


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

Crazy how the front end of my car went from looking like garbage to nice with some minimal buffer work, a couple screws for the bumper, and a can of black spray paint. You'd think a person selling a car would do this kinda work before trying to sell it?


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

yea that looks alot nicer man i just put halo headlights in mine and new grill


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice. I'd love to get some clear-lens headlights and corners, but no cash for it right now. Perhaps later on. Need to focus on fixing my trans for now, think I might get it out today. Leaving work at noon, wife is working until 9pm. Sweeeeeet. I'd work on fixing and putting my trans back in this weekend, but I'm heading to San Diego for a bachelor party. Should be a decent time


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

how about the one piece Exalta Headlights (with sides built in...)
I purchased the smoked ones, haven't put them in the SE-R yet.


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

1-piece would be ideal, perhaps I'll hold out for those. I'd love to get something with a decent projector and add a HID kit, but probably nothing worthwhile aftermarket, probably be better off retrofitting something good like an Acura TL projector. 

Does anyone know if P11 G20 headlights fit in a B14? Sure are similar looking. Figured I could maybe get real lucky at a junkyard and at least get something a bit more modern looking for cheap.


----------

